# Laser litho with basket extraction



## hnybee101 (Mar 4, 2014)

1. Antegrade right ureteroscopy, laser lithotripsy, and basket stone extraction.  
2. Antegrade dilation of ureteral stricture.  
3. Antegrade placement of right ureteral stent.  
4. Removal of percutaneous right nephrostomy tube.  
5. Flexible cystoscopy. 


I have a question my Urologist did a uretersocopy, laser lithotripsy with basket extraction and dilation of ureteral stricture through an established nephrostomy. he also inserted a ureteral stent.
I have researched and I can not come up with a prper code.
the physician coded 50961, 50953.  The issue with these codes is in the description it states through an ureterostomy. I dont feel compfortable using these codes.
50080 was suggested but he didnt initiate the nephrostomy it was already established.
any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Mar 27, 2014)

Do you have the free access to AAPC coder?  Look up code 50080 and there's a link to an article that I think you will find pretty helpful.


----------

